# New H.O. T8 Technology?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Are these LED T-8 lamps. Sounds like it


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

If these are T8 LED lamps, it sounds like a great business idea. Go door to door offering to swap lamps for out for $25 with non-listed junk you paid $2 for from China. Promise everyone a 10 year guarantee. Hey, who cares, you won't be in business next year anyway.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Nope, they're fluorescent, and the tubes are unmarked....and probably not listed either.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

This is a T-8 HO lamp...http://www.bulbs.com/espec.aspx?ID=...g&matchtype=&gclid=CL3rx9yHj8ACFc1_MgodcE8A-Q











This is a normal T-8 lamp...http://www.bulbs.com/espec.aspx?ID=20484











These require 2 different ballasts..


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> This is a T-8 HO lamp...http://www.bulbs.com/espec.aspx?ID=...g&matchtype=&gclid=CL3rx9yHj8ACFc1_MgodcE8A-Q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And different lamp holders.


----------



## strangedaze (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe the old lamps were 2700k, and the new ones were 5000k.


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

Long life light bulb salesman use that trick.

Lumen output is lumen output.

T8 lamps range from $ 2.50 up to $ 5.00 for high lumen.

If you are paying anymore of than that, you should email me.


----------



## dcdbraun (Aug 15, 2014)

New poster here with 10+ years working in the lighting industry. Right now there are certainly a glut of fly-by-night lighting manufacturers. I'm seeing it primarily in LED so this is kind of unique. As someone who makes a living off of LED, I have to admit that fluorescent still has its place and will for quite some time. 

At a minimum, I would be asking for manufacturer and a spec sheet listing initial and mean lumen output, color temperature, rated lamp life, and wattage draw.

I don't know of any fluorescent lamps that put out more than 100 lumens/watt on average. If you're getting more light, you're probably drawing more wattage. 

The 10-year warranty certainly sounds like a sales plug. There's a reason that Philips, Sylvania and GE don't offer that themselves. I think JZA had the right idea.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

dcdbraun said:


> New poster here with 10+ years working in the lighting industry. Right now there are certainly a glut of fly-by-night lighting manufacturers. I'm seeing it primarily in LED so this is kind of unique. As someone who makes a living off of LED, I have to admit that fluorescent still has its place and will for quite some time.
> 
> At a minimum, I would be asking for manufacturer and a spec sheet listing initial and mean lumen output, color temperature, rated lamp life, and wattage draw.
> 
> ...


I can get t-8 fluorescents 5000 lumens at 32 watts...


----------



## dcdbraun (Aug 15, 2014)

Bugz11B said:


> I can get t-8 fluorescents 5000 lumens at 32 watts...


Bugs, can you tell us any more? I'd like to have another resource available. Manufacturer, part number and price would be super helpful.


----------



## dcdbraun (Aug 15, 2014)

Just realizing, you might be thinking of 5000K 32W T8 which is the color temperature, not the lumen output.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

dcdbraun said:


> Bugs, can you tell us any more? I'd like to have another resource available. Manufacturer, part number and price would be super helpful.


http://t.homedepot.com/p/Philips-4-..._pip1_rr-2-_-NA-_-203466585-_-N&showPLP=false

That's 65k. So here's the thing these are basic fluorescent bulbs... Just changing colors, go to any lighting store or the depot....


----------



## dcdbraun (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks Bugz. Those have 2750 lumens, not 5000 lumens. The lamp is still operating at a bit less than 100 lumens/watt.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Correct you are, I thought you were looking for light appearance. My bad


----------

